# What is Motor Vehicle Report H6MVR?



## Vanenix (May 29, 2009)

Could someone explain me how to acquire this document? I just finished my NREMT Exam and got all of my certificates ready for employment. Most ambulance agencies are asking for "Department of Motor Vehicles (DMV) Motor Vehicle Report H6MVR". I've been trying to search this information all over the web however it won't give me an accurate result. I hope someone would help me. Thank you.


----------



## fortsmithman (May 29, 2009)

Could it be a driver's abstract.


----------



## Vanenix (May 29, 2009)

What do you mean driver's abstract? Are you talking about the drivers history record? 
I never had any issues on driving. My driving record is clean, and I never receive any moving or non moving violation. I have no idea how to get that "Department of Motor Vehicles (DMV) Motor Vehicle Report H6MVR". Those agencies have failed to give broad explanation regards on that document.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (May 29, 2009)

Well, they told you it was from the DMV, right.
Just go up to the DMV and ask for an H6 (Motor Vehicle Report?). It's a print-out of your driver's history required for several public safety jobs that involve driving. There's a small fee for it.


----------



## Vanenix (May 29, 2009)

Alright, thanks for your help


----------



## fortsmithman (May 29, 2009)

AnthonyM83 said:


> Well, they told you it was from the DMV, right.
> Just go up to the DMV and ask for an H6 (Motor Vehicle Report?). It's a print-out of your driver's history required for several public safety jobs that involve driving. There's a small fee for it.


Here in Canada that's called a drivers abstract.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 29, 2009)

In CA it costs 5$ for a driving record printout (and an hour in line).  It is usually only good for 3 weeks before employers seaking it (especially EMS, in my observations) will want a new one.  Trust me, I have spent well over a hundread dollars over the years getting updated reports printed for various employers and perspective employeers... sucks, but thats life.


----------



## JPINFV (May 29, 2009)

^
The time factor is really dependent. In my experience, a recent one would be anything within the past 3 months.


----------

